# Help - Canon 60D or 7D?



## mk4gtiturbo (Jun 16, 2009)

I've been into photography for a number of years but only got a DSLR a few years ago, it was my dads old 350D. I now have several lenses for it and so I'm not looking to change brands.

My wife has suggested buying me a new body for my 40th later this year but I have a trip to Vegas booked for June and she wants to get it early so I can get used to it beforehand.

My dilema is that I have read loads of reviews and even handled them in the shops and I still can't decide between the two. Originally I had set my heart on the 60D but I've now found an online shop that is doing the 7D on the cheap.

Any advice? Both seem to have advantages and disadvantages over each other!


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

Having done a degree in photography......I suggest you buy a 60D I have literally bought 1 3days ago,it is fantastic! I can mail or email you some images,few pound cheaper than the 7d with enough change to get a lens


----------



## tenyearsafter (May 25, 2011)

If I were swapping my 40D (& had the money) I would take the 7D. Reasons would include the increased number of AF points, 100% viewfinder, magnesium body, higher burst rate & the fact that it does not have an articulated screen or the range of in camera effects both of which (for me) are pointless. If you can actually find a camera shop these days try & lay your hands on them to see if the lighter 60D suits you or not. The rear controls are different as well; you may prefer one over the other.

In reality if my 40D did die tomorrow I would probobly get a 50D & spend more on glass.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm just waiting for the release of the new eos70d as can wait a while, a member on here DW58 has the 7d and the eos60d I believe so sure he will be along soon to give you some advice as very helpfull


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

mk4gtiturbo said:


> I've been into photography for a number of years but only got a DSLR a few years ago, it was my dads old 350D. I now have several lenses for it and so I'm not looking to change brands.
> 
> My wife has suggested buying me a new body for my 40th later this year but I have a trip to Vegas booked for June and she wants to get it early so I can get used to it beforehand.
> 
> ...


Be aware that if it's "on the cheap" then it might be a grey import.

I got mine imported from Hong Kong via digital rev.

Don't know much about the differences between the 7d and 60d but I got my 7d for motorsport photography as the AF system was far more superior than my 500d AF.

You need to consider what you are going to use it for and then the money you then have to spend on glass etc... I had my 500d - bought top end glass for it and then upgraded the body. I've not noticed much of a difference IQ wise between the 500d and my 7d but I did notice an IQ improvent by upgrading my glass e.g going from a crappy 17-55mm kit lens to my sigma 17-50 F2.8.


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Do they both have the same size sensor as your old 350d?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> I'm just waiting for the release of the new eos70d as can wait a while, a member on here DW58 has the 7d and the eos60d I believe so sure he will be along soon to give you some advice as very helpfull


As Derek says, I have both cameras and like them both. I can highly recommend either camera, each has advantages over the other but IMO there are few negatives. I'll list what I see as the positives and negatives of each in relation to the other

*EOS 60D*

For:

Light
Tilt/swivel LCD display
Cost

Against:

Polycarbonate body
Slower (single processor)
Low burst speed
Small buffer
Slower autofocus

*EOS 7D*

For:

Very robust (metal alloy body)
Fast (dual processors)
Large buffer (26-28 frames bust)
More versatile software/settings
Faster autofocus

Against:

Heavy
Fixed display
Cost

*My opinion:*
I prefer the EOS 7D because for my use it is much quicker, more versatile and handles better, however if you want light weight and speed isn't important then the EOS 60D may be for you.

I moved EOS 40D -> EOS 60D - EOS 7D, I still have all three bodies. The 60D feels cheap after the 40D being made wholly of plastic, while the 7D is a more logical progression.

Which would I recommend - well, in all honesty you won't regret either but the 7D is in my opinion the better camera and is worth the extra. Shop around, if you don't mind direct imports rather than UK stockists, then Ian Kerr of Flash Camera is great - I bought both bodies from him, he is seriously cheaper than most UK sellers. I'm not keen on the Hong Kong dealers (Digital Rev) or other import to order sellers (Panamoz).

Fell free to ask questions and I'll try to answer.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

EddieB said:


> Be aware that if it's "on the cheap" then it might be a grey import.
> 
> I got mine imported from Hong Kong via digital rev.


Ahem - isn't that what Digital Rev is 

I'd be cautious about buying from a Hong Kong dealer, however a "Grey Import" from a UK dealer still gives you full rights and a Canon guarantee.


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

I have the 60D which I bought 2 years ago. Was in the same position of spending that little bit extra in getting the 7D, but my wife fancied taking more photos of our daughter so she opted for the 60D.

I would say try both and decide where you want to put your money, money saved can go towards new lens or lights, better tripod etc etc.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> I'm just waiting for the release of the new eos70d as can wait a while, a member on here DW58 has the 7d and the eos60d I believe so sure he will be along soon to give you some advice as very helpfull


You may have a bit of a wait for the 7D replacement as a representative from Canon explains here, although the EOS 70D appears to be more likely in the not-to-distant future.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DW58 said:


> You may have a bit of a wait for the 7D replacement as a representative from Canon explains here, although the EOS 70D appears to be more likely in the not-to-distant future.


I seen a bit saying they are away to drop the price of 7d to same as 60d till they get 70d to market to save losing market share, that might just confuse me further, as may be tempted at cut price 7d


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

As I've probably said before, I bought my EOS 7D as an emergency last-minute purchase having damaged the shutter on the 60D only five days before leaving for three weeks in Europe last Spring. There was no time to get the camera repaired, so it was either buy a second 60D or a 7D - the 7D won. 

As I've said before, the 60D would be fine for travel and general use in a low-risk environment where action-photography isn't required. If you are likely to be in a wet/cold/dusty environment then the 7D comes into its own, plus it is massively strong unlike the "plasticky" 60D, plus of course its twin processors, fast autofocus and 26-28 frame burst rate makes it ideal for action photography.

Of course in an ideal world it's quite simple - get both


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

DW58 said:


> Ahem - isn't that what Digital Rev is
> 
> I'd be cautious about buying from a Hong Kong dealer, however a "Grey Import" from a UK dealer still gives you full rights and a Canon guarantee.


yeah and... just making the OP aware of the fact it might be grey import.

You have to do your reading up on companies before parting with such cash... I came across cheaper places but didn't like their customer feedback.


----------



## aeronic (Jan 29, 2013)

Do you have much invested in lenses? If not, I would definitely consider what you're going to use.

The canon 24-105 L lens is superb, but designed for full frame cameras such as the 5d. 
The 15-85 is a superb lens for the 60d or 7d, but isn't weather sealed. As such, theres no point thinking that the 7d would be more weather resistant.

The 60d would be my choice (I have a 550D), with any savings put towards decent lenses (mine are worth double the cost of the camera).


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

aeronic said:


> Do you have much invested in lenses? If not, I would definitely consider what you're going to use.
> 
> The canon 24-105 L lens is superb, but designed for full frame cameras such as the 5d.
> The 15-85 is a superb lens for the 60d or 7d, but isn't weather sealed. As such, theres no point thinking that the 7d would be more weather resistant.
> ...


Which lenses - can your body fully exploit the capabilities of them?

That's all very well, but your entry-level body (EOS 550D) will not get the same performance from the more expensive "L-series" and other high-end lenses that higher-specified canon bodies will owing to such things as slower autofocus, less complex metering etc.

It's not a case of thinking that the EOS 7D is more weather resistant, it is more weather resistant than any other bodies in the APS-C range. If you choose to put an entry-level lens on it you're obviously not going to get the level of construction and weather-proofing that you would for example on my EF 100-400L IS lens.


----------



## aeronic (Jan 29, 2013)

I tend to use prime lenses so 35 f2 60 macro 85 f1.8 and of course 70-200L. Of course my body is useless at action focus, however the 60d that the OP is interested in has at least 9 cross type. 
That being said the 7d is awesome if you're into Motorsport, sport or birds.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

In all honesty, I think that the OP would probably be best with the EOS 60D but as he asked about advantages/disadvantages of the 60D vs. 7D and as I own both, I thought I'd do my best to detail these as I see them based on my experience. 

When I originally moved up from my 40D, I dithered for several weeks on which to buy and to be honest within days of receiving my 60D I knew that I'd made the wrong decision for my specific needs. That aside, had I not had the unforeseen accident with the 60D shutter owing to a combination of my own carelessness and not reading the manual properly (a classic male trait according to SWMBO), I wouldn't have upgraded to the 7D until much later, possibly until the Mk.II comes along. 

In the ten months I've owned the 7D I've fully exploited its capabilities, even moreso since the software was significantly upgraded/improved in September of last year, but I fully acknowledge that it's not for everyone.

Unless you specifically need the robustness of the 7D, its weatherproofing, focus points, fast autofocus, fast processing, drive speed, burst capability etc., buy the 60D.

Just as an aside, in most situations with the same lens, settings, position etc., the images from both cameras will be nigh on identical until you get into a situation where the capabilities of the 7D are essential.


----------

